# Mini grabs two vehicle class victories in "Best Cars of 2015"



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

MINI, the British premium brand, continued its success in the annual readers' choice rankings of "auto, motor und sport" magazine with a double victory. The vote for the "Best Cars of 2015" finished with wins for MINI in two vehicle categories, taking top places in imported car rankings. The new MINI was the immediate winner in the small car segment by a comfortable margin. Also produced in the British MINI plant in Oxford, the MINI Coupé came out on top in the "Mini Cars" category.

This is the 39th year for the public survey conducted by "auto, motor und sport" magazine. There were 386 current models to choose from in eleven categories. More than 112,000 readers were asked to choose their favourites in an imported car ranking and an overall ranking.

The results once again underline the huge popularity of the MINI brand. Every year since 2001, the models from the British premium brand have gained a place among the winners, particularly in the imported cars rankings. To date, MINI models mainly dominated the rankings for imported "Mini Cars". This was the first year that the latest generation of the MINI competed in the "Small Car" category, also garnering by far the highest approval rating. 25% of votes were cast in favour of the new original from the UK, available for the first time not just as MINI 3 door, but also as MINI 5 door and scoring significantly higher than its predecessors in the areas of driving comfort and spaciousness and in the choice of driver assist systems.

However, the brand also continues to hold its own with victories in the "Mini Cars" category. Here, the MINI Coupé won out in the imported car rankings to be chosen "Best Car for 2015" in that category. The consistently sporty two-seater managed to capture 21.9% of the vote. In addition, the MINI Coupé also took third place in the overall ranking, giving MINI another place on the winners' podium.


----------

